# Any one know how to clean welding gloves?



## sandie (Jan 9, 2010)

Any one know how to clean welding gloves?  I have welding gloves that are totally filthy and wonder if there is a way of cleaning them somehow like washing in a washing machine or what?


----------



## moosetrek (Jan 9, 2010)

I gotta say, I've gone through many a pair of welding gloves and while I've worried about finding a hole in the knuckle too late, I don't think I've ever worried about how to clean them.  Best way is to open a new pair...  The Tillman ones are about $2.50 a pair and work pretty well.  To answer your question, you could try saddle soap assuming their leather - but adding an oil to something in contact with flames and temps that melt steel might not be too good an idea.


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 9, 2010)

I buy black ones. That way they always look new.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 9, 2010)

Actually, I'm wondering two. Not because I want the 'pretty' looking again, but because I am tired of getting black marks on my clothing when my hand brushed against my pants or shirt. The one pair is especially filthy do to me fussing with the Intrepid.

Can I throw them in the washer?


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2010)

saddlesoap and hand washing only. Or buy a "dress pair" for company.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 9, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Or buy a "dress pair" for company.




Thanks dad.


----------



## fossil (Jan 9, 2010)

I just wear black pants and shirts all winter.  Don't care what my welding gloves look like.  :coolsmirk: Rick


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 9, 2010)

This KILLS me! I work in a welding/ Fab shop. I've seen this question asked before, on different threads. I've asked the guy's in the shop the same question. I have a collection of colored red, blue, green, tan, and yellow welding gloves in the garage. They are designed to protect. If you want a pretty set of welding gloves, get a set of "TIG" cuff length welding gloves. And hang them on the wall. When you want to handle something hot, use the regular, insulated, thick, and not attractive welding gloves. Cleaning- sure, get them wet, and while wet you need to wear them until they dry. This will let them shrink and form fit to your hand. This may take a few times.  Once the stiffness of the gloves has worked out through use, you're ready to start all over again, or buy a new set, and use that pair for hauling wood.  :shut:


----------



## jadm (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't care about mine getting dirty.  It is when they get stiff (happens due to picking up too many hot burning objects while loading the insert....) and not a supple anymore....Haven't found a way to soften them up again so I just get a new pair.  I do wish they sold them separately.  It is always the right hand glove that gets used the most.  I have several left hand gloves that are like new....


----------



## sandie (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely not worried about them looking pretty, they are were rust color and now mostly black and the soot black gets on my hands and clothes and then when I sit down to relax the seat (yellow) is splotched black from the gloves so thought there was something I can clean them with to get them clean again. Not for looks but if I keep getting the furniture filthy I am in the doghouse for sure.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jan 10, 2010)

perplexed said:
			
		

> I don't care about mine getting dirty.  It is when they get stiff (happens due to picking up too many hot burning objects while loading the insert....) and not a supple anymore....Haven't found a way to soften them up again so I just get a new pair.  I do wish they sold them separately.  It is always the right hand glove that gets used the most.  I have several left hand gloves that are like new....



Buy the Elk hide gloves not cow hide, Elk does not stiffin up as easy as the cow. I have used the Tillman 750 for years and like them alot. There is a video in this link that talks about the elk

http://www.jtillman.com/products/?SKU=750

they also have a "high Heat" series line of gloves, but I have never used any of them myself
http://www.jtillman.com/products/?sid=5


----------



## G-rott (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a wire brush, LIGHTLY!   

Garett


----------



## sandie (Jan 10, 2010)

How much do these gloves cost and where to buy?  It looks like no stores in MA carry them.


----------



## Dune (Jan 10, 2010)

sandie said:
			
		

> How much do these gloves cost and where to buy?  It looks like no stores in MA carry them.



Buy them from your local welding supllier or online at cyberweld.com

As to the cleaning question, Why?


----------



## PNWBurner (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't worry about cleaning them but the heat of the stove tends to shrink them.

After a while they start looking like shriveled up monkey paws and the fingers are about an inch long, then I know it's time to get a new pair...


----------



## sandie (Jan 10, 2010)

I was asking where to get the tillman gloves and how much they were the ones on the website that was given.


----------



## moosetrek (Jan 31, 2010)

Funny - my rights last forever, the lefts get holes in the index finger that I find halfway through an otherwise perfect bead!  If they're leather, then saddle soap will clean them and keep them supple.  Bacon grease works too, as does any petroleum product like used motor oil, diesel, but probably not something you want on a pair of gloves that are exposed to flames!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 31, 2010)

When the gloves get old and tired just toss'em in the stove and get a new pair.


----------



## gibson (Jan 31, 2010)

perplexed said:
			
		

> I don't care about mine getting dirty.  It is when they get stiff (happens due to picking up too many hot burning objects while loading the insert....) and not a supple anymore....Haven't found a way to soften them up again so I just get a new pair.  I do wish they sold them separately.  It is always the right hand glove that gets used the most.  I have several left hand gloves that are like new....



Me too.  My left hand glove looks brandy new.   Got to get over to Harbor Freight and drop $5 for a new pair.


----------



## sandie (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine are a very heavy roughide and are about 30 years old but were used for fireplace duty until this year and now are used for the wood stove and were rust color and now black and the black gets on my clothes and furniture etc so would like to clean them and maybe will try Resolve carpet cleaner or something.  Yes I could buy some cheap gloves and change out when they are dirty but like my gloves and would rather clean them and use them.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 31, 2010)

sandie said:
			
		

> the black gets on my clothes and furniture etc so would like to clean them and maybe will try Resolve carpet cleaner or something.



Exactly the problem I have. I bought a pair at the beginning of the season and the left hand glove is very black. I'm getting tired of black marks on my pants and shirts when they accedentally are brushed with the glove.


----------

